# My first .308 handloads loads



## Cliffy (Mar 7, 2010)

Since I enjoy reading anything related to ballistics, the .308 Winchester garnered my attention. I have worked for years with the .243 Winchester, so it's time to go with its big brother to see what it offers. Raising bullet mass via 60 grains, lowers velocity by roughly 500 feet per second at the muzzle. Yet .308 diameter bullets offer more varied bullets to work with. After I finish this post, I shall order some .308 165 grain Nosler Accu-bond bullets to test. I'll be back on the range as soon as possible, and I'll report my findings as usual. Any 165 grain experience aids my efforts. Cliffy


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

not trying to change your thread but how you doing? good to see you back.


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

glad your back Cliffy hope everything went well...ditto on how are you doing? I'll find what i have on the 308 with 165s for you.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

While I do not have any experience with the 165gr out of a .308 I have used that bullet in both a 30-06 and a .300 win mag and it performs admirably on elk.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I am still bitter about reloading. I REALLY want to get into it but after chewing through a set of Lee dies, and another set of Hornady dies on .223, i've all but given up. I lube them up, and send them through the full length resizing die and they rarely ever come out without breaking the neck off. Then I go from reloader, to machinist and end up injured and bleeding.

Not exactly the laid back hobby I thought I was getting into. I know it's something I am doing wrong, but it's all but killed my interest in reloading.

Looking forward to learning more, and avoiding these problems in the future. Otherwise, i've got a lot of reloading equipment for sale!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We're gonna have to talk. I'll walk you through it. Send me a PM and we'll set up a time if you want.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have used 165's and I like them for deer or elk although I normally take 180's for elk I have killed two with 165's and never recovered a bullet.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes I have and still do use them, I have a few of them still, as I don't always shoot plastic tipped bullets. For the most part they are not needed. I'll admit that the plastic tips aid in rapid expansion, give a flatter trajectory, and protect the tip upon chambering, buuuuttt most of the time soft point (or spire point) open up plenty fast enough, are flat shooting enough for those of us who know our ballistics and a little ding in the tip really doesn't make much difference at normal shooting ranges. After all they are all we had for a lot of years, don't you agree?
You are right, I have seen some really impressive elk, but the first time I saw a moose up close I was amazed. The guy I was with said he stood seven count 'em 7 feet at the shoulder. This was at the Taku lodge in Alaska.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thats goood eatin' right there, I really like elk but moose is even better.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Put in for a moose hunt here but there a smaller species, the northern ones are definitely better.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Smaller but still huge I bet.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Think the largest one I've heard about and talked with meat shop owners was about 630 #'s dressesd. Compared to a 1000#'s up north.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I could fill my pie hole on that for awhile. A moose burrito sounds pretty good right now.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 7, 2010)

Sorry Guys, that I didn't mention my surgical recovery. Firstly, I'm three weeks out of surgery regarding my right total hip joint replacement. I'm off Vicodin for a week now. I drive a car again, cut my grass with a rider, went to the shooting range once, and hit the YMCA once for some exercise. Actually, I'm doing better than anyone would have imagined. I'm going fishing in my canoe tomorrow with my son. By going to the gym to follow the Nautilus circuit for four months prior to surgery seems to be my doctors', friends', and wife's opinions of what made my 68 year old recovery so strong. Cliffy


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Way to beat the odds!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Way to go Cliffy, just like preparing for a sheep hunt, you only get back what you put into it, glad to hear things turning around for you.


----------

